# What to do with Pork Butt Juices



## biged92 (Nov 4, 2012)

I fired up my new 18.5 WSM today for its inaugural cook of 2 pork butts and a meat loaf. The pork butts I am cooking are really for bagging and eating later. I also purchased a fat separator recently, and was going to save of the juices from the foil wrap. Is this safe to store for an extended period of time? And if so what is the best way to store it, and for how long?

Thanks in advance for help. Here's a couple of pics from earlier today.

.













IMG-20121104-00303.jpg



__ biged92
__ Nov 4, 2012


















IMG-20121104-00304.jpg



__ biged92
__ Nov 4, 2012


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 4, 2012)

This is how I handle mine.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128537/jarjar-pp-foiling-finishing-sauce

I am not a big fan of thick BBQ sauce. So I'll mix some with BBQ sauce I have around and keep for no more then a couple weeks in the fridge.

I will mix some with the pork as I bag it.

You can freeze it in ice trays then pop them out as flavor cubes for beans, soups, rice or anything else that needs some smoked pork love in it.....


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats on the WSM, I just got one recently but have not had a chance to try it yet. 
For butt juices separate the fat and if you were making in pulled pork just pour the juices back over the pulled pork, mix it up evenly and store the pork. Another method is separating the fat and put juices in a canning jar to freeze for use at a later date... this is why those juices are refereed to as liquid gold!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2012)

I pour the juice in a bowl, and throw it in the freezer for about 40 minutes

The fat will solidify on the top

Scrape the fat off and throw it away

Warm the rest, and use it for dipping sauce or pour it directly in your pulled pork


----------



## smokedreb (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried the above post one time and I also have put in some brown sugar after I scraped off the top of fat to give it some more viscosity


----------



## frosty (Nov 5, 2012)

BigEd92, that setup and the results looks great!

The SMF strikes again!

MossyMo's comment about being "Liquid gold" is correct!  After "de-fatting" I add the juices to beans, veggies like turnip greens, collards, etc. and other dishes that need a boost.  You can also reduce it down before making the ice cubes and they last forever.

I saved the juice and included them with the pulled pork for a co-worker's birthday last week. Everyone raved about it and there wasn't a scrap left to take home.

Nothing but a little time, attention to detail, and patience to assure a great meal for a friend.

SMF is a great resource for all of us.  I, for one, appreciate it deeply.


----------

